# Anyone own a fish tank?



## RedZone Baits (May 14, 2014)

I have owned fish tanks for about 5 years. Current one is a freshwater 38 gallon tank with a canister filter, high wattage light and all live plants. When I really started fishing, I got into owning fish tanks, and have owned at least 5 tanks in the past. Am I the only one? Also been contemplating the idea of a large bluegill tank.


----------



## Butthead (May 15, 2014)

I used to have a 55 gallon tank with bluegill and a 16" pleco in it. It was all fine and dandy for about three years until my heater malfunctioned and stayed stuck on at full power. Everything was fine in the morning, but when I checked them that evening I only had 2 or 3 that were still alive, barely. Water temp had pegged the thermometer to over 93+ degrees. Pleco was perfectly fine though. Used a Fluval 305 with that tank.

My current setup is a 32 gallon bowfront, Fluval 206, with about 18 fathead minnows and a 3" pleco. Fun to watch them feed...especially when I give them red worms.


----------



## BassAddict (May 15, 2014)

I like cichlids, have a 30g planted tank with a fluval 206. Im currently trying to change my stock list for a less aggressive tank.


----------



## He Reigns (May 15, 2014)

Over the years I have had many tanks, fresh and salt. My largest was a 135 gallon. Name the fish and I probably have had it. a couple notables are pirrana that got to over a foot long with 1/4 inch teeth and raising baby clown fish from breading pair. I had the local markets so flooded I could not give them away. Sadly I now don't have a tank set up. I drained and put them away or gave them away to facilitate my house remodel.


----------



## earl60446 (May 15, 2014)

Had a 50 gal with a crappie in it many years ago, it was a blast watching that crappie feed. Any flies in the house were whacked and put in the tank. Take a worm and wave it in front of the tank back and forth, the crappie followed it. Fed it feeder goldfish sometimes, floated a bag in there once, only to come back and find the crappie swimming around the tank with part of the bag in its mouth. It would eat about 8 feeders in one night. Met its demise when the tank leaked out one day when I was at work, what a mess.
Tim


----------



## Aslmx (May 15, 2014)

Salt water 75 gallon, been up for 6 years, really time to rebuild. Horribly addictive hobby but I love it.


----------



## RedZone Baits (May 15, 2014)

Aslmx said:


> Salt water 75 gallon, been up for 6 years, really time to rebuild. Horribly addictive hobby but I love it.
> <a class="vglnk" target="_blank" rel="nofollow" href="https://i61.tinypic.com/4q525f.jpg[/img" tooltip="Link added by VigLink"><span>https</span><span>://</span><span>i61</span><span>.</span><span>tinypic</span><span>.</span><span>com</span><span>/</span><span>4q525f</span><span>.</span><span>jpg</span><span>[/</span><span>img</span></a>][/quote]
> Nice tank! I have always wanted a saltwater tank but it looks like a lot of money and work.[quote="Butthead"]I used to have a 55 gallon tank with bluegill and a 16" pleco in it. It was all fine and dandy for about three years until my heater malfunctioned and stayed stuck on at full power. Everything was fine in the morning, but when I checked them that evening I only had 2 or 3 that were still alive, barely. Water temp had pegged the thermometer to over 93+ degrees. Pleco was perfectly fine though. Used a Fluval 305 with that tank.
> 
> ...


----------



## redbug (May 15, 2014)

I have a 150 gallon tank with several breeding pairs if KRIBS and about 60 0f there offspring 
I also have a few other types of dwarf cichlid's that are starting to head to the breeding caves
my passion is pleco's I have 4 types at this point and am always adding them when I find a nice one 
my filter set up is off the chart I run 2 fuval x5 filters and a AQUAPURE nitrate filter


----------



## RedZone Baits (May 16, 2014)

redbug said:


> I have a 150 gallon tank with several breeding pairs if KRIBS and about 60 0f there offspring
> I also have a few other types of dwarf cichlid's that are starting to head to the breeding caves
> my passion is pleco's I have 4 types at this point and am always adding them when I find a nice one
> my filter set up is off the chart I run 2 fuval x5 filters and a AQUAPURE nitrate filter



Wow thats impressive! I always wanted one of those fluval x5 for my tank, but they are way out of my price range. I ended up just going with an ebay canister filter for $70 and it works good for my tank size. Also, do you need floor support for the 150 gallon tank? I figured if I got one that big it would have to go in the basement.


----------



## redbug (May 16, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352503#p352503 said:


> RedZone Baits » Fri May 16, 2014 11:45 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> redbug said:
> ...



when I set my tank up I made sure to pick a wall and have it sitting so the floor joists add support the filter is awesome and keeps my tank crystal clear I picked them up from amazon for a great price I have 3 other fuval filters that I use in my grow out tanks Im getting ready to spawn my albino corys again . they are a blast to watch I have a colony of 9 albino's that I fatten up with blood worms then do a water change and add 15lbs of ice to the water and they go crazy I had over 300 eggs last time


----------



## jonboatboy (May 16, 2014)

I have a 125 gallon. 2 Florida gars, a blue channel cat, a red tail/shovel nose hybrid cat, and a 15 in pleco. I'd like to down size as my honey do list just got longer and it includes painting the whole house. These guys go through about 70 feeder gold fish in a night or they'll just eat two hot dogs cut up.


----------



## -CN- (Aug 6, 2015)

My former set up was a 125 gallon and I started it off with oscars and plecos. I gave away those fish when I moved and and put a variety in there. I added a few fish a week (1-3 inches in length) - angels, barbs, gouaramis, clown loaches (cool fish), black sharks and rainbow sharks. Upgraded from Fluval filters to a pair of Rena canisters (don't remember the size). The hobby was too expensive and I didn't want to move the tank again when I moved a second time, so I sold it to a friend.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 6, 2015)

This is my main tank, 36g bowfront which I just finished up water changing, trimming and partially rescaping. . My other is a 10g planted low light tank which im ashamed of right now.......


----------



## HeyItzCJ (Aug 9, 2015)

I had a 55 gal Bluegill tank with several plants in it. Made the mistake of leaving the lights on. Algae got out of control with no notice. Another mistake I made was not having enough Bluegill in it. I had 4 in there I think. One thought he owned the place and bullied the others to death. I've read if you have more in there they are less likely to take a dominant role. I would probably fill it with at least 6 Bluegill and Pumpkin Seeds. More if you have a big enough tank. They are awesome fish!


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 13, 2015)

I've got a 100 gallon tank that's recessed into the wall of my living room. Originally, it was a saltwater tank with live rock, coral, and fish. I had the whole setup including metal halide lights, chiller, cooling fans, wet/dry sump filter, basically everything that's required for a reef tank. It ran good for a few years, but then the chemical balance got out of whack with the water, and I had an infestation of hair algae that I could never get back under control. Corals started dying off, so, I decided to go the easy route and go to freshwater.

Now I have several Leporinus in the tank, some of them are 8" long. Very easy to maintain, only have to add well water, no more of that expensive reverse osmosis water, no more having to buy expensive salt to mix it, not to mention all the other stuff like calcium and the other minerals a reef tank requires.

Reef tanks are nice, but if you set one up, be prepared to deal with a full-time job of maintaining it.


----------



## fl.graderman (Mar 6, 2016)

Here's my 75 gal Oscar tank...used to be a hobby. Now he's 4 years old and just another member of the family...





2015 Tracker Grizzly 1448 MVX
1996 Evinrude 25hp 3 cylinder looper


----------



## JMichael (Mar 6, 2016)

fl.graderman said:


> Here's my 75 gal Oscar tank...used to be a hobby. Now he's 4 years old and just another member of the family...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, he's big. I can only conclude that those goldfish haven't been in that tank very long. LoL


----------



## fl.graderman (Mar 6, 2016)

Those were dinner.

2015 Tracker Grizzly 1448 MVX
1996 Evinrude 25hp 3 cylinder looper


----------



## JMichael (Mar 6, 2016)

I figured they were going to be a light snack for him. :lol:


----------



## straightaxle (Mar 9, 2016)

BassAddict said:


> I like cichlids, have a 30g planted tank with a fluval 206. Im currently trying to change my stock list for a less aggressive tank.


I have a 55 African tank. Love those fish!


----------



## -CN- (Jan 25, 2017)

fl.graderman said:


> Here's my 75 gal Oscar tank...used to be a hobby. Now he's 4 years old and just another member of the family...



All three of mine were that size at one time!


----------

